# ATI Mobility Radeon X600: mtrr allocation failed

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Bitte habt Gnade, falls diese Frage schon sonst irgendwo beantwortet wurde. Aber nach alledem, was ich zu den Schlüsselworten "ati mobility radeon mtrr allocation failed" hier in diesem Forum und über Google gesucht habe, kann ich mein Problem dennoch nicht lösen.

Meine Grafikkarte wird grundsätzlich erkannt und macht auch erfolgreich Grafikausgaben. Auch der Mauszeiger bewegt sich artig. Jedoch werden keine Tastatureingaben mehr entgegengenommen und spätestens bei einem Reboot (über SSH) verendet die Maschine direkt vor dem Neustart des System!  :Sad: 

Als Logmeldungen habe ich nicht mehr als diese zu bieten:

```
Apr 26 14:34:09 talax mtrr: base(0xc0000000) is not aligned on a size(0x7ff0000) boundary

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx:firegl_addmap] *ERROR* mtrr allocation failed (-22)

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] free  PCIe = 54804480

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] max   PCIe = 54804480

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] free  LFB = 115937280

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] max   LFB = 115937280

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] free  Inv = 134217728

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] max   Inv = 134217728

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] total Inv = 134217728

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] total TIM = 0

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] total FB  = 0

Apr 26 14:34:09 talax [fglrx] total PCIe = 16384
```

Ist jemand mir zu helfen und damit mein System einsetzbar zu machen  in der Lage hier?

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Bloody_Viking

Hallo /dev,

Hast du das im Kernel:

```
Processor type and features --> 

[*] MTRR (Memory Type Range Register) support
```

Gruß

Bloody

----------

## tgurr

Irgendwie scheint das mit ATI und PCIe noch nicht so ganz zu funktionieren.

Wie hast du denn den Kernel konfiguriert und benutzt du ~x86 ATI Treiber? 

Meines Wissens muss, obwohl es PCIe ist, für den ATI Treiber agpgart und ein Chipsatz Modul als Modul kompiliert werden (sonst gibt es diesen MTRR Fehler beim Laden des fglrx Moduls).

Nicht vergessen den ATI Treiber danach neu zu emergen.

Beim Neustart gibt es aber dennoch einen X.Org Blackscreen (per SSH kann man noch auf den Rechner zugreifen).

In der /etc/X11/xorg.conf müssen Load "glx" und Load "dri" auskommentiert werden damit X.Org beim Booten des Rechners startet. Danach kann man die zwei Sachen wieder rein nehmen und X.Org mit Str+Alt+Backspace neustarten um Direct Rendering Unterstützung zu aktivieren. 

Vor dem Ausschalten des Rechners/Notebooks müssen die 2 Einträge wieder auskommentiert werden sonst gibts beim nächsten Neustart wieder Blackscreen.Last edited by tgurr on Wed Apr 27, 2005 12:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

O Graus, welch übles Gebastel!  :Wink: 

 *Bloody_Viking wrote:*   

> Hast du das im Kernel:
> 
> ```
> Processor type and features --> 
> 
> ...

 Ja.

Tut mir leid, daß ich das zu erwähnen vergessen habe.

 *Psy' wrote:*   

> benutzt du ~x86 ATI Treiber?

 Ja.

Ich werd mich mal daran machen, deinen Lösungsvorschlag umzusetzen.

Danke && Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Deever

Tja, dein Lösungsvorschlag hat leider nicht funktioniert. Noch dazu zeigt er jetzt in dem selben Setup wie vorher auch kein Bild mehr an, sondern stürzt gleich hart ab!  :Sad: 

Hat jemand noch weitere Ideen?

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Deever

Also ich hab jetzt sogar mal sowohl Kernelconfig als auch xorg.conf von einem SuSE9.3 Livesystem kopiert, wo die Karte einwandfrei läuft, und selbst damit funktionierts nicht! Ich hab auch schon die beiden Dateien gedifft und mir fiel nichts auf! Kann mir jemand mit Mobility X600 mal die Dateien (von einem Gentoo-System) pasten? Auch wenn ich mich dann vermutlich wegen PEBKAC erschießen muß?  :Sad: 

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Deever

Also sowas hab ich wirklich noch nie erlebt!

```
# modprobe fglrx 

FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.11/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
```

Selbstredend, daß sich alle anderen Module problemlos laden lassen!  :Shocked: 

Ich bin bald reif für die Klappse!  :Sad: 

----------

## Imago

hm sieht beinah so aus als ob du das modul nachm kernelneubau nicht neu übersetzt hast?

ansonsten würd ich ma vermuten/hoffen dass dmesg dir etwas genauer sagt, warum du das modul nicht laden kannst  :Wink: 

CU

 Imago

----------

## Deever

So, SuSE 9.3 (Full, nicht Live) ist am Saugen...

...spendiert mir hier einer einen Besen, wenn ichs danach unter Gentoo nicht zum Laufen krieg?  :Sad: 

Gruß,

/dev

----------

